# Sick puppy



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

NEW ( 8 week old GSP/ husky mix) owner here.
The other day we had to abruptly switch the puppy food that we were on, 
( switched to kibble ) he seemed ok, then I stupidly added a little bit of rice and potatoes to his food.. my baby had explosive diarrhea last night, and this morning it was very watery and he did throw up about 2 times. 

I feel so horrible for making him sick, I took away his food and I heard holding his food for 24 hours will help his system calm down. He wouldn't drink so i had to add a couple grains of salt to his water to flavor it and he finally drank some.

I have no idea what to do, or what to give him to help with his poo. 
He has an appointment next week to get all his shots etc.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

oh. Usually he is all wired up and hyper like a 2 year old child... he has been sleeping all morning.


----------



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

I am not experienced enough to know what could be wrong so hopefully you will get some more responses soon. I would advise taking your pup to a vet though as I have learned on this forum that when dealing with a sick pup, it is best to get them help quickly when they are sick. Puppies can go downhill quickly especially at eight weeks old...dehydration is one big concern. Hope your puppy is ok and feeling better very soon. Not sure if adding salt to the water is a good idea....I could be wrong but it doesn't sound like a good idea?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

rice and potatoes should not have this reaction 

what was he fed before , what did you switch him to 

maybe the new food is spoiled , has mold ?

don't give vaccinations to an unwell animal


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It may not have been solely the addition of the people food, but the abrupt switch in kibble without a transition. Eliminate everything but kibble and give him some pure canned pumpkin to see if that helps form his stools. If it was very watery diarrhea, then it may be something else going on, but I would give the pumpkin a chance to work and see if it helps.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

He was fed dry food before I forgot the name and threw the bag out already, Im sure if I went back to the store I could find it. 

Would regular puppy kibble have mold on it if it comes from a bag lol? I'm not really sure if it has mold? We switched to the beef and chicken flavor.

Before I saw to not feed him for 24 hours to help his tummy, I tried giving him his food and he wasn't having ANY of it.. I even tried to give him a tablespoon of rice mixed with potatoes and wouldn't budge for that either. : ( 

He just threw up again. Its clear with a brownish tint. No odor, and when I wipe it up it almost has that texure of egg whites that havent been cooked.


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

Ill try the canned pumpkin!! Thank you!


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

MY POOR BABY


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sometimes when food is bagged at too high a temperature the sealed bag will have moisture , heat and dark , the outer perimeter and top of the food will be loose kibble . Split open the bag and you will have a clump of food with a musty smell.

There was one company that had several of these , recalls.


----------



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

I get the Libby's brand pumpkin....there are two kinds that I have seen. Make sure you get the one that says 100%pure. The only ingredient it will list is pumpkin. The bile may be due to the acid in his tummy because he hasn't eaten anything. Vomiting and watery poop can cause dehydration....the puppy definitely needs to drink or receive fluids. Again, others are more experienced but this is what I learned when our puppy was sick. Very important.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

He has been drinking more than he was this morning which is a good thing. You can tell he doesn't want to but he is.. 
Ill go ahead and check the bag, hopefully its not because of mold! We changed his appointment for today at 6 as well.. 

My husband is going to grab some pumpkin on the way home from work. He has the car otherwise I would myself.


----------



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

Hope puppy feels better quickly..!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do you think you want to return the bag of kibble just in case?
just tell them the dog was puking and had diarrhea after trying it so you don't want to take any chances.

they'll exchange the bag (at least they should)

what was it anyway? maybe a better brand can be recommended


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

It was just kibbles and bits for puppies. we got it at a grocery store.. last time we bought him puppy food it was a way smaller bag and we got it from an actual pet store. 

Yes we are definitely returning it regardless, well just use the money to buy the same brand we did before.. he never had problems with that one. 

The only time he has ever had runny poo, was when he snuck sipped my coffee. 

Im assuming he is feeling a little better, he is up and trying to chew my laptop case!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

kibble and bits -- nasty ! -- first ingredient is CORN most of corn is now GMO -- recent article Sat Toronto Star implicates gmo's with cancers - Soy also almost all GMO and you can bet in a "cheap" dog food it IS going to be GMO . Corn tends to have a lot of molds - this is not your corn-on-the-cob corn but cattle feed corn (silage) , and a few years back there were problems with some corn and some rice sourced from off shore that had melamine .
This product has burnt sugars (caramel) for colouring (cancer consideration) it has a preservative BHA , it has artificial colours.

Get good quality food and your vet bill will be greatly reduced.
*Ingredients*

CORN
PORK AND BONE MEAL
SOYBEAN MEAL
BEEF TALLOW (PRESERVED WITH BHA)
POULTRY DIGEST 
CHICKEN BY-PRODUCT MEAL
TITANIUM DIOXIDE (colour)
SALT
CALCIUM CARBONATE
POTASSIUM CHLORIDE
CARAMEL COLOUR
MINERALS (ferrous sulphate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulphate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite)
VITAMINS (vitamin E, vitamin A, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12)
COLOUR
CHOLINE CHLORIDE


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

So what should we buy that would be healthy for our dog, yet not so harsh on the wallet? What do you feed your friend? 

I want my pup to be healthy!! I want to provide the best for him. 
We will go ahead and return the food tonight, what in the meantime should I give him today if he starts to get hungry?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a little bit more for food , or a lot more for the vet --

I feed a raw diet . For my pups going to homes where they can not or will not , then I recommend Orijen.

There are other kibbles but I am not so "up" on them so will let others answer.

hope the pup is okay -- he looks like spunky monkey - like him


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you! Ill talk with my husband on whether or not we should do Orijen or a raw diet. 

Spunky is the perfect word to describe him. 

Never wants to sleep besides at night and always wakes up at 6 am. Loves to walk himself by holding onto the leash, Loves being pulled down grassy hills on his tummy, then runs back up the hill and lays back down ready to go at it again. he can sit, shake, lay down, up, stay, and learning roll over and how to say " I love you " 

He watches TV too


----------

